

Ask HN: Feedback on launch page for easiest way to print stamps or labels - adyus
http://ezsend.it?what=launchpage&from=askhn&via=hn

======
adyus
Hey everyone, I'm working on making the easiest alternative to standing in
line at the post office or UPS counter.

I'm curious if the launch page is clear and compelling enough to generate
interest. What could I change to improve it?

